# Discus angels, your tank shots



## Chris Tinker (16 Jan 2021)

Anyone got pictures of a 4ft fish tank with either discus or angels. 

I seen discus and worried they would look too big in there.

Also need tank inspiration if I keep going with angels 😆 thank you


----------



## castle (16 Jan 2021)

my pitchforks are at the ready


----------



## Chris Tinker (16 Jan 2021)

Pitchforks? You part of the village people?


----------



## Driftless (16 Jan 2021)

I have both, but not in the same tank.  The show tanks on Jack Wattley's (US Discus site) site  and Gabe's (manager) personal tank have both in them, look in their video section.   I will take pictures later, the tanks are in my office, all of my tanks are planted.


----------



## Driftless (16 Jan 2021)

All three of these tanks are due for a trim, etc., this coming week but here you go.  The first one is a 55 gallon, the discus tank is 75 gallon, and rimless tank is 68 gallon.  I will be adding a 114 gallon discuss this year.


----------



## Driftless (16 Jan 2021)




----------



## castle (17 Jan 2021)

Chris Tinker said:


> Pitchforks? You part of the village people?



4ft is on the small side in my mind for both species


----------



## Chris Tinker (18 Jan 2021)

You think a 4ft tank 300 litres would be too small for angel?


----------



## Paul Kettless (18 Jan 2021)

Parents had a beautiful 4ft tank with 6 adult discus for years and no problems at all. However discus prefer a deeper tank rather than longer , as they tend to swim up and down as apposed to side by side, for that reason the tank was 48x24x30


----------



## Epiphyte (20 Jan 2021)

Excuse the CO2 bubbles ruining the shot,  but here's the pride of my tank, one of 6 Angels in my 4ft 350L tank. This is the only older fish and doesn't swim too much, where as the 5 other younger angels are quite active. I am fully aware that if space becomes and issue when they get bigger I'll have to return a few of them to the store I bought them from, but for now they're thriving.

I get they're not as cool as Discus, but Diamondscales come close!


----------

